# Polo 9n3 from Brazil!



## Digonho (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry my bad english.. most of the time, I use the google translator 
But as great vw PolO lover, I'm here to show my Polo 9n3 GT: The Little Snow!

Lets Go!!

Brand new out of the VW store:









Riding the H&R Springs:









OEM 15" Wheels (bleh!) + H&R Springs:









I found abandoned in a store, Borbet Arietta 17" Wheels, OEM VW. I bought the tires Dunlop Direzza 205/40R17 and:

















Then came the first official pictures:

































Tonight I'll post more pictures and tell about the history of my car for you.
Bye

:wave:


----------



## Digonho (Jul 23, 2009)

*More Pics!*

K&N inbox Filter + ECU Remap: 120hp to 140hp.

















With Speedline St. Monica 17"









OUCH! Small crashed!

















New UP: Sporty HoneyCombs: (I will install after you have removed the car's repair)


----------



## Digonho (Jul 23, 2009)

Next month i'm gonna install the new H&R Cupkit i bought, it'll lower the car a little bit ..
to be continued ....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good man.

Are those tails OE?


----------



## Digonho (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes!

I ordered coilovers, arrive in September.
I installed the front grills sporty polo this weekend, I will streamline the photo.


----------

